# Little boys with longer hair



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but I did a search and nothing came up..
Any mommas out there with longer haired little boys? My 3.5 year old has hair that is now over his ears, it's sorta the longer bowl cut, all one length, but has bangs. People are starting to make comments now (my Mom!)







("do you want Nana to cut your hair?") he just got it trimmed a couple weeks ago and a few people have made comments that he 'needs' a haircut








While others love his hair, his daycare provider loves it and says she can't see Cal with a shaved cut, that he looks like a little California surfer kid (he has blonde streaks!)
We love his hair. My dh had longer hair when he was a kid too and would let me grow it as long as I wanted too.
He has been mistaken for a girl too







but I don't let it bother me! I think his hair is gorgeous and it makes him look so cute. He is the only boy I know that has this longer hair, most boys have that short short cut.
I don't know where I was going with this. Just looking for a bit of support.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Jett has nearly no hair right now, but I do plan for him to have 'California surfer kid' hair when it grows.

I love it to death. There are lots of mamas here with long-haired boys.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DS has fairly short hair right now (it is getting to be longer than his ears and does touch his collar but he had a buzz and it is growing out). He had long hair until a year ago and then he wanted it buzzed. He got his last buzz in November and now he wants it long again. His hair grows very slowly, though, so it could be a long time.


----------



## findingMYway (Jun 7, 2005)

DH and I have agreed to wait until our son is 4 or 5 to give him shorter hair, if he wants it at that point that is. That is the same thing we did with our daughters. We gave them the choice of hair length and we didn't see why it should be different with our son. I think if your son likes it that is all that matters!


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

My Ds had long hair until 5 or so.


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

I figured there were others with sons like me on the boards. I'll try to search again for any older threads.
Cal likes his hair. We live on a lake so it's wet alot and gets bleached out from the sun, and tends to curl up in the back. I wish you all could see it! I have temptations to get it cut, but then I think no, we'll wait til he is 4 or five too like Finding myway said.
I don't interfere much with my kids hair, I even have used the lake this week as a bath substitute







: :LOL
(my dd's hair is easier to brush out in the morning than if it were shampooed the night before!)


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

DS has longer hair too. He refuses to cut it. His dad has long hair too, so he keeps his long to be like his dad. I don't likew it much, because he has wavy hair and unless its short, it looks pretty shaggy, but I figure he cxan decide what he wants to do w/ his hair.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

My son is three and has hair down to his shoulders 

EVERYONE thinks hes a girl







its pretty annoying.. I plan to order him a shirt from granola threads that says " real boys have long hair" :LOL or SOMETHING!

he got a waldorf doll for his birthday and like him it has long blond hair ;-)

here is a recent pic of him
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...m/6f8f81fd.jpg


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

ignore the comments. Let your kid decide how he wants his hair!

Everyone had fits when I cut DD's beautiful copper-red hair short, but that's what she wanted. I remember hating having long hair when I was little, so I let her decide. So far, she's letting it grow back out and is now slightly past her shoulders.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

There is a thread somewhere abouts... its been awhile though...









My DS has gone back at forth. He was born with a headful and it just got longer. At 2 1/2 is was down to his shoulders w/bangs. He asked me to cut it like Dads (short). So I did. Now he's grown it and then cut it off several times. Its usually just gotten to the shaggy stage before he decides to have it cut again. Now, at 4 1/2 he's determined to grow it long so he can wear pig tails like Holly from Land of the Lost!







Its to that shaggy stage now and we're going to try and grow out the bangs this time... I do think long boy hair is better _sans bangs_... I see plenty of little boys around town with this look and its darling.

Before DS got his haircut at 2 1/2, he was assumed a girl all the time. I didn't realize how much it was bothering him until after we cut and he pointed to his hair and proclaimed, "BOY!" Of course, a few months later he was way into his pretend phase (and still is) and LOVES to pretend being a girl so he actually doesn't mind when people mistake him for one.


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

MarsupialMom, your ds is SO cute! I love his hair, great hat too.
How do I insert a picture? I'll try to get one in here too.


----------



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

I think long hair on a boy can look really cute. My oldest insists on having crew cuts b/c he hates dealing with hair..but Id love to see him in a surfer-do. My other 2 boys are major curly heads....the 8 yr old has never grown it....but I did grow the youngests for a bit....never actually got it to lie down....just stood out in a major fro (which was cute but got tangled up easier )


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Another mama of a long haired boy checking in. Nice to know we aren't the only ones.

Marsupialmom- what a cutie!

Ds is three tomorrow and his front hair is to his shoulders, the back it to his mid-back. Everyone thinks he is a girl, despite being with his long-haired papa. He is outside all day and seems to need his hair washed or rinsed often. I have taken to putting a little olive or coconut oil at night, brushing it out and braiding it. But it is a challege to keep him still long enough.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

We have a Marsupialmom and a Marsupialmuma at this site. LOL :LOL I do think her son is a cutie, and it does seem like we have a few of the same issues with our mothers but we are two different people. LOL

HI Marsupialmuma!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

My 3.5 year old has hair that is now over his ears, it's sorta the longer bowl cut, all one length, but has bangs.
That's exactly the kind of cut ds1 has. I think it's adorable. I would like to find a way to have it continue to grow long in the back, keep it out of his eyes, and avoid a bowl cut. Haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
We have a Marsupialmom and a Marsupialmuma at this site. LOL :LOL I do think her son is a cutie, and it does seem like we have a few of the same issues with our mothers but we are two different people. LOL

HI Marsupialmuma!

:LOL Howdy mama!

I have seen you around too.. LOL too funny..sometimes I read a post of yours real quick and go huh.. when did I write that.. then I clue in (preggo brain)







yes mothers.. *sigh* and mothers in law.. what to do with them eh?

Back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## farmer mama (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
We have a Marsupialmom and a Marsupialmuma at this site. LOL :LOL I do think her son is a cutie, and it does seem like we have a few of the same issues with our mothers but we are two different people. LOL

Oops, I had no idea! Good to know.


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

<I would like to find a way to have it continue to grow long in the back>

same here. I'm still trying to be patient about my dd's bangs growing out, I can't imagine Cals growing out too. And my kids have thick chunky hair too.
We had his preschool picnic today at the park. I thought another good reason to keep his hair longer...he sure is easier to pick out in a crowd of boys who all have the same buzzed or near buzzed cut, alot of the boys look very alike from the sides and back, I'm glad I can find Cal right away, I just look for his blonde hair flowing in the wind.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

My son wants to have long hair. It`s gotten kinda long now, but he wants it longer. Like his mama, he says..









I`ll try to insert a few pics taken this month:

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CcNmLhuybY

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...6108CcNmLhuybY


----------



## Willowrose (Jan 24, 2005)

Both my boys have long hair. My older son has had one haircut....about a year ago and it is now growing back, curling below the ears now. My younger son has never had a haircut, his is down his neck in the back, with the front being about chin-length. I love how it looks.


----------



## dixie1972 (May 21, 2005)

i have 2 boys with long hair! ages 12 and 6-the eldest is longish, but all chopped up and messy, so even though it is down his neck he probably couldn't pull it back due to the layers. my 6 year old had hair down the middle of his back but recently decided to have it cut (by me only LOL) so now it is a very long bowl cut. it is all one length, though.
as to the attitudes, misinformed comments, etc. ~ Ignore! I usually say something if someone is not letting up like "there are more important things to worry about with children than appearances", "picking my battles-hair isn't one of them..." or something along those lines. my 6 year old has had many "girl" comments and he always informs them he is a boy LOL if i don't first. we have a few relatives that commented way back when but no longer do so. they both have gorgeous healthy shiny honey blonde hair!


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I have to admit I once mistook a little boy for a girl. I was waiting in line for my dd to have a turn on a ride at the Renaissance Fest here, I had ds, then one y.o. on my back, dd said something about where to stand, I said, stand next to this girl, the boy abrubtly turned to me and said I'm not a GIRL! He had a stubby pony tail, not very long hair though, but was dressed where I just couldn't tell, so I quickly apologized and he accepted, we even talked most of the wait, he was cooing at Cal in the backpack and seemed very sweet...I saw him go to his dad after his turn and his dad had way long hair. He was a cool, cute kid.








ETA: When I was 12 my mom chopped my long hair and I was mistaken for a boy many times! I was one of those late bloomers and very much a tom boy as well!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

kelli, if u can deal with the remarks - not let it bother u - i would definitely keep cali's hair long. it doesnt matter what ur reasons are. if u want to keep it long u should.

but i dont really know what its like to have people commenting all the time though. the first year of my dd's life no matter if she was wearing pink or had girl written all over her - people would cal lher a boy. and a friend of mine lent me her son's clothes so seh was always dressed in boys clothes. i remember when i got the remark on halloween (she was all in blue) i said oh she's in costume. this is to people who ask. if people said oh what a big boy or something like that i never changed their views. heck my dd sees pictures of her at one or younger and says oh mama that's me when i was a boy!!!

now if cal protests and wants his hair short that would be different story. but he likes it that way so be it.

there are a couple of older kids with cals kind of hair at my dd's dc and their moms keep it long. with that kind of beautiful hair one should keep it long.

i have always said cutting hair should not be sexist thing. it should depend on quality of hair. there are some women who i wonder why do they grow their hair and some men what a shame they dont. of course personal choice is a whole different thing.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My son had a longer bowl cut till he was 5 or so. I think that's fine and no one bugged us much.

On the flip side, my liitle girl had very short hair till she was 8. She hated to wash and brush her hair, so we kept it short as a compromise on the neatness looking issue. Folks gave me all sorts of grief about it. I always heard terrible things things like "if only her mother would let her be a girl" and such nonsense. Jeez.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

.


----------



## Denise K (Feb 26, 2002)

It took DS 2 years to get ANY hair, and it just this year (around 3.5) managed to get in his eyes. He has gorgeous red-gold curls. He likes it long, like Grandpa Bill. I just cut him some bangs the other day, when he said "OK" on probably my 15th offer this year. Now he looks so much like my brother as a kid--who had long curls with bangs a lot.... He's adorable. I've told him anytime he wants it short for 3 days in a row, I will cut it for him







. And he will still be adorable. When people think he's a girl he just gives them surly looks.... DH and I both have very short hair.


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

I read an old thread on this subject, cute pics, how do I get a link to the thread? TIA. I only have my digital pics on my hard drive, I'm assuming I need a link to a page to access them?


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Marsupialmuma said:


> My son is three and has hair down to his shoulders
> 
> Your son is adorable
> 
> ...


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Ds' is 6 and his hair is just starting to curl around his collar. It's very cute. he says he wants it "LONG long, to the floor!"









He gets frustrated too, being taken for a girl. No, I should say he gets frustrated having people make assumptions about his sex based on his hair/clothes, because he doesn't think there's anything wrong with girls -- but he's aware of what sexism is, as much as a 6-yo can be, and it irritates him.

The T-shirt idea is fantastic! I asked him if he'd like a shirt that says "Boys can have long hair too" and he positively lit up. I'll try to get it in time for our visit to my conservative inlaws'


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

Both of my sons have LONG hair! They are 6.5 years old and almost 5 years old and they have never had haircuts (a couple trims of less than an inch, though). Their hair, blond and curly, is down to their waists. They get mistaken for girls all the time, but they don't mind. They think it's insane/funny that people can't get a handle on the fact that boys can have *beautiful* long hair and when I ask them if it bothers them they say, "No...those people are just jealous!" :LOL (They get their gorgeous hair from dh, whose hair is longer than mine!)

Of course, my dd is a bit challenged in the hair department ... figures! ... she did get the curls, though, so we're happy! :LOL

There's a pic of my kids at my website ...it's on the second page, so just click on the pic of me tandem nursing to get to the next page.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Ds has pretty long hair, though it looks shorter than it is because he has the most beautiful golden curls all over his head.









He's had three haircuts in his 4.5 years - two trims when he asked for them and one big cut about 1-1/2 years ago when his dad took him and got it butchered without my (or ds') permission.









People used to think he was a girl all the time. For some reason, now that he's older, they don't make the comments so much. He was always pretty good about correcting them, though :LOL and it really didn't seem to bother him.

My feeling is it's his head to do with as he pleases. Right now, he says he wants long hair, so long hair it is. Fortunately, we're not around people who make negative comments about his hair, so he's not feeling pressure to get it cut.


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

We were at a fair today and my kids were nicely playing while waiting to get their faces painted. The father of the boy getting his face painted asked if all 3 kids were mine and gaped and said, "You're going straight to heaven!" when I said yes. He asked me if I know if I'm having a boy or girl (I'm 6 months pg) and I said no. He said it would great for my GIRLS to have a brother. I said that my older two are boys and his response was, "Why would you do that to boys?!?!?"







: I said, "It's their hair and their choice and they like it that way." He asked, "Don't the kids at school and daycare make fun of them?" My response: "We homeschool and their friends don't have a problem with the length of their hair, just like they don't have a problem with their female friends who have short hair." He had no idea how to respond to that and seemed to breathe a sigh of relief that his son was done and he could get out of there! :LOL

In the two hours we were at the fair, the boys got over 20 comments on their gorgeous hair, a few shocked looks when they (or I) said that they are boys, and a couple "good for you!"s and "my boys had long hair like that when they were young and I think it's precious!"









My favorite conversation went like this:
ds: "I'm a boy, not a girl."
stranger: "You're a BOY? With that long hair?"
ds: "Yes, I'm a boy who happens to have long hair."
DD: "And you are a grownup who has NO HAIR!"
:LOL








Luckily the stranger laughed and admitted that dd was right!


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

<And you are a grownup who has NO HAIR!>

Amanda, that is PERFECT!!







: Truly out of the mouths of Babes!!
Congrats on your soon to be moonbaby too.


----------



## Earthy~Mama (Apr 13, 2005)

Just wanted to add I'm another mama with a little boy with long hair. You can't tell how long it really is since his head is full of gorgeous blonde curls. My youngest son has poker straight hair and I plan to let his hair grow as well. I myself have short hair and my DD keeps begging me to cute hers too! LOL Go figure!


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a pic of my ds http://lakegirl1969.tripod.com/lakel...ndex.album?i=5

(I hope this works, I just set up this online album!)


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

my son vacilitates between long surfer-hair and a mohawk LOL--I'm rather hoping he goes for the surfer-hair, but whatever he wants...!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323*
my son vacilitates between long surfer-hair and a mohawk LOL--I'm rather hoping he goes for the surfer-hair, but whatever he wants...!









I left out the key word, "wanting"! He vacilitates between *wanting* surfer- and mohawk-hair! Up too late, I think...


----------



## Sneezykids (Feb 24, 2003)

Ds's hair is getting longer and blonder and in the last week 3 people mistook him for a girl!
Twice when he was out w/ dh alone and once on a field trip w/ me. It just goes right by me though








My long distance email pal and long time friend told me it makes him look "so gentle" awww...


----------



## alisonsvw (Jan 30, 2006)

ok my little boy Jason has blonde hair blue eyes. over the last year he grew his hair long enough to have a pony tail at the back of his neck- most people loved it but i got some nasty remarks from people in stores etc. "oh your a boy, with hair like that you look like a girl" lots of elderly people thought he was a girl also. he would get so mad. so one day i came home to find him seated on a cooler on the deck with a towel around his neck and my husband standing there with my sewing sicors in his hand!!! I cried. but now it is halfway thew the school year and he is growing his hair out again and it is in that annoying stage where it is constantly in his eyes. but he just brushes it aside and smiles. if he likes it i dont mind. i think its adoroble!
peace
alison


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

My ds2 is 2 and his hair is so soft and curly. I like to keep the hair out of his eyes but I dont like the mullet look so I have just been trimming it into a modified bowl cut!








I love it because when he did have a 'big boy' haircut it just didnt seem like him.
He could probably wear a pony tail but I havent tried it. (his twin sister still hasnt grown enough hair for a pony tail so I wouldnt think it quite fair







)


----------



## RyvreWillow (Mar 6, 2005)

i have a long-haired boy too! He's 4 and has blond hair nearly to his shoulders.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...llMyBabies.jpg

We get the girl comments all the time, "oh my, three girls!" (nope, only two! huh?) and he hasn't started correcting people himself yet, so i usually just say "That one's a boy" and when they say "oh, well i couldn't tell because of the hair" or something, i say "i know, the fact that he's gorgeous doesn't help either!" Usually i get a laugh, and agreement. Sometimes people are embarassed. Oh well, i can't feel bad for all of them









My husband has long hair too, half-way down his back (and he's a tall guy, so that's alot); he's never been mistaken for a woman, in fact he looks like a viking, so i don't think it will be a problem for my boy-child in the future.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

This is a bit off the topic, but I was looking at your DD in your fam pic and she has the most piercing eyes I have ever seen. They are gorgeous.... And I absolutly love the hat pic of your little boy. Too precious.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

I remember this thread! Just want to update from my post on page one: DS has indeed grown out his hair and it's so dear I could scream. He does indeed get mistaked for a girl but this rarely bothers him as he's often times pretending to be one. Yesterday he had me put it in Pippi Braids. DS is blond, blue eyed and I admit, he's just as cute as the next girl and an even cuter little long haired boy. But I'm not biased or anything.









The best to all!

Em


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

just wanted to chime in here: our ds will be 8 in a month and he has begun growing out his hair since about ??? 3 months ago????

of course, we let him. I thought it was kinda funny in a way that we were allowing this. why? i dont know. I guess i just love his face so much and thought the hair would take away from it/ over -power it. Well, It does- but usually for school he wears a Bandana/do-rag to keep it out of his face. All of - or most of - the boys in his class are doing this.

His dad has longish hair too. he's been growing it out for several months too and so we're just a long-haired hippy family


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yummymummy74*
EVERYONE thinks hes a girl







its pretty annoying.. I plan to order him a shirt from granola threads that says " real boys have long hair" :LOL or SOMETHING!

I've always wanted to make a set of shirts and onsies kind of like this. Pink ones with a flower or butterfly that say "I'm a boy" in darker pink letters, and matching blue ones with a car or dinosaur or dog that say "I'm a girl" in blue. Really mess with people's heads, lol. It always bugs me how people assume baby gender by clothing.

I have a 6 year old friend who is a long-haired boy. His hair is beautiful and very light blond, and he gets "girl" all the time. It bugs him, but his family is very supportive and so he gets that it's the other people's problem. His mom told me a funny story. A little background, he has a three year old brother with a more traditionally "boy" layered bowl cut sort of do, who loves to dress up in pretty clothes and is usually pretending to be a girl named Penelope. One day my friend took her kids to the bank, and the woman there offered them stickers. Pink pretty ones "for your girl" and dinos or some such thing "for your boy." Well, both kids got upset about that one. The 6yo was upset because she didn't let him choose, and the 3yo was upset because he wanted the pretty ones. The bank woman was very sorry...


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hera*
I've always wanted to make a set of shirts and onsies kind of like this. Pink ones with a flower or butterfly that say "I'm a boy" in darker pink letters, and matching blue ones with a car or dinosaur or dog that say "I'm a girl" in blue. Really mess with people's heads, lol. It always bugs me how people assume baby gender by clothing.


The shirt idea is a great one! I'd buy it! The thing is that most people have been taught inadvertantly that long=girl, pink, etc.= girl and short=boy, blue=boy... They really cant help it--- they've been trapped almost into assuming and not looking further or really paying attention or even simply asking.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

My ds is 3.5 and goes back and forth on wanting long hair, but when he was 2 his dads gf gave him a horrific haircut at home (seriously horrid, like a bowlcut, really high like moe on the three stooges, with scissors so there was a line around his head to the scalp, and did the buzz part with scissors too, it looked like so there were long strand left poking out everywhere. I had to shave his head practically to fix it. ) So until he is old enough to fight back, he is wearing it short...

I worry a bit about dd as well, because she has a bob to a bit past her chin and long bangs, she wants to keep the hair short but grow the bangs out. So I have making sure she has clips or headbands at her dads house so there is no excuse to trim it.

When I told exh gf how wrong that was and how much it bothered me, she said "well, he needed it, it was looking very John Lennon." WTF? He was a two year old with baby/toddler curls...


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

My ds is only 6 months and is currently in the process of losing his beautiful curls. I don't know how he'll wear his hair when it grows back (or even what type of hair he will have when it grows back).

I wanted to say, though that as a girl who grew up with short hair, I was constantly mistaken for a boy! I wear my hair short now, too, and people STILL call me "sir." I don't wear make-up and I'm a t-shirt and jeans sort of person, but I don't think I look like a guy just because I have short hair. And, excuse me, but don't you see my breasts???

As a child, it never made me upset, but it did embarass me sometimes. Even now, I don't correct people. I just ignore it. Usually it's a cashier or something that makes the mistake.

I know that I am very careful about assuming if someone is a boy or a girl based on hairstyle or length. If you are not SURE, then keep your mouth shut or ask. Frankly, if it is a child that I see somewhere and I happen to start talking to the parents, it really doesn't even matter if it is a boy or a girl - they are all beautiful CHILDREN.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My son is 4 1/2 and has never had his hair cut so it's pretty long. He also gets mistaken for a girl all the time. WE leave it up to our kids to decide how they want their hair, although I do love my son's long hair!!

When we were visiting people one day their little girl said to my ds "you look like a girl" my ds said back "I have a penis". I was lmao at that.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
My son is 4 1/2 and has never had his hair cut so it's pretty long. He also gets mistaken for a girl all the time. WE leave it up to our kids to decide how they want their hair, although I do love my son's long hair!!

When we were visiting people one day their little girl said to my ds "you look like a girl" my ds said back "I have a penis". I was lmao at that.









Yes!!! so correct! We sat the other day in some place or other, the 4 of us, talking about gender because my ds asked something like: " what if someone was a boy and a girl/". So of course i tell him actually this happens sometimes. Yep, he was a bit shocked. he wants to know more, how?
I say" what makes you different than a girl?" and of course my dd says 'long hair' and so i nix that, and finally Somebody- maybe me- says it's the penis.
He has heard this before certainly and I've tried to keep them from becoming gender-generalizing or whatever you call it.-- I guess it's hard to teach them when for one they are trying to make sense of the world and all around they see girls like this and boys like that: usually following the 'norm'.


----------



## TheJoyfulMom (Nov 19, 2001)

Our son is 17 months and has beautigful, long curly hair and people are constantly calling him a girl. His older sisters are always the ones that correct people.

We won't cut it until he asks. Our oldest is almost 7 and just got her first haircut- it was past her butt, now its above her shoulders. LOL She loves it. I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Babe*
When I told exh gf how wrong that was and how much it bothered me, she said "well, he needed it, it was looking very John Lennon." WTF? He was a two year old with baby/toddler curls...

Oh these poor elders having to put up with hippies again









a couple weeks back my fil was taking son to home depot- and told him to take off his bandana- He wears it since his hair is in his eyes at this stage-
When i heard this...I was..







because i am just imagining how this comment/request is being taken my sons intellect and spirit. He said he asked him 'why' and fil didnt tell him. uggg. --- I wonder if fil liked the long messy hair better than the bandana??


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

My ds used to have the "long bowl" cut and it was so adorable. But as he got older he wouldn't let me brush it and doesn't like it washed that much, so we got a short cut. Much easier but I miss pushing that silky hair out of his face!
When I was about 5 my mom gave me a real short haircut and I looked just like a boy. People called me little boy and it bothered me alot. I have always had long hair since!
I have to say that I have mistaken some long haired boys for girls, but once I see their faces I can usually tell they are a boy. Once at a friend's cookout I was talking to a man who had 3 kids. They were all dressed alike in blue demin shorts and blue plaid shirts, black sandals. Their hair was short and spiked. The littlest was about 3 and so smart and cute. I was telling the dad how cute his son was, and he said "oh no, ___ is a girl". In fact, all 3 of the kids were girls. The names were androgynous as well. I apologized, and he was fine about it, but I felt awful. Sometimes it is really hard to tell, and we aren't doing it to be mean, kwim?


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Well, i guess my long-ish-haired boy still has a pretty face because with his bandana on he was mistaken for a girl today. I know bandanas are in (arent they) and he has a soft voice... he didnt seem bothered. The funny thing is that he wears the bandana because the hair gets in his eyes.

oh well, thought i'd share our first experience of being mistaken for a girl







no biggie.


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

my ds had long hair when he was 3. We grew it out, and i wanted it very long, but it was so bone straight we had the hardest time keeping it out of his eyes, and he hated wearing bandanas or elastics..... so we ended up cutting it. But it was long for a really long time. We tried the shorter bangs with the rest long, but we didnt like it. Now we are growing it out a bit again, he had it buzzed and longer on top with gel in it, and now Id like it to be longer again. We will see how it goes. I just trimmed the back and the sides to grow out the top a bit first. In our family, my dad had long hair when he was a hippy...lol.. and my dh has had long hair off and on, he cuts it, grows it, cuts it, etc..... and my cousins and brother have all had long hair off and on, so they all think its cool.


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm new, but couldn't help but reply.. My son will be 4 in April and also has long hair. My dh and I love it and don't want to cut it. Especially since it's getting longer and straighter.. I'm going to really miss those little curls though.









Here is a picture of his hair, taken a few weeks ago.

We get the comments about him looking like a girl, which only bugs me when he's dressed in all dark blue and I have just said "hey big guy" to him.. Obviously people don't listen too well sometimes.. And my IL's are constantly teasing us that they're going to sneak down and get his hair cut one day while they're babysitting.. Trust me, if they ever did, dh would be really ticked off.

Anyway, just wanted to say you aren't the only one w/a long-haired boy..


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

my ds has longer curly hair...he is so cute







we have gotten it trimmed but only to shape it a bit. he gets mistaken for a girl allllllllll the time. i have 1/2 my family telling me he needs a hair cut like his older bro (who has a buzz cut all the time) and the other 1/2 telling me he loves it. it is amazing how many comments we get about ds's hair!! you would think they have never seen a boy with long hair before!

there is a boy in my older ds's elementary school that has beautiful tight curly hair that he wears long. he looks great and i am so glad he wears it long!
http://tinypic.com/k2izcy.jpg
here is his pic


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

Girls you are making me so jealous! I love that long hair! lol. I tried Growing Andy's out but when it got to his ears he protested, lol. He's such a "prep" with his looks, but it suits him well. He dresses himself because apparantly I dont do it right, sweaters, undershirt, khaki pants and he loves to shop for new close. He uses more hair product than *I* do. (I use none, lol) He insists on keeping his hair at about 1 inch so he can "spike" it and mousse it. He's something else! But, like I said... totally fits his personality!!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

my 5yo DS has blonde hair to his butt, if you stretch it all the way out. it is mostly to his waist, though. some of it is naturally spiral-curly and the rest is straight.
i did cut the bangs a couple times when he was small, but realized that it would be an ongoing affair and that he would look like Little Lord Fauntleroy...no thanks! so i let it grow.
he likes it. he is totally angelic looking and very girly/androgynous and gets taken for a girl all the time. sometimes he likes that. if he gets tired of his hair that's his business, though i will mourn it!
he cut it last august, just the front parts, to "keep it out of my food", and i have to say that w/o looking in a mirror he did a darn good job; it looked really nice! but it grew to be annoying-- too short to pull out of the way, and long enough to get in the food again. he hasn't cut it since.
sometimes he wears it back and sometimes all the way down. i always have to put it back for eating.

LOVE those long-haired boys!!
















pamela


----------



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

My ds is only 1.5 and his hair is still short in my books but it is past his ears and getting curly. Everyone thinks he is a girl, and my sister keeps asking me when I am going to cut his hair and that boys with buzz cuts look sooo cute. I told her when she has a boy she can buzz cut his hair but my ds will have long hair. And she said he's going to have long hair??? You aren't going to cut it???? and she is a very crunchy mama. bazaar to me. My dd has gorgeous curly hair that is down to her butt and I am loving watching my ds's hair grow and curl. It is so beautiful and I am baffled as to why anyone would want to cut their hair. If he wants to cut it that is his choice, but as long as it is up to me he will be having long wavy locks!!!


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

here is a pic (hope it works ) of ds . he is 3yrs 3 mos. and has not had a hair cut yet...we need a trim but have had trouble "scheduling" it








http://chicagrl72.shutterfly.com/action/

i hope this link works..otherwise i need help sharing pics!!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Will has had a bowl cut since he had enough hair to do it with (probably about two or so). He is five and a half now. I'd like it a little longer, more of a surfer shag, but it gets funny when it grows too far past his neck for some reason. Here's a picture. http://members.cox.net/mom22boys/images/santaboys.jpg My middle ds has a short cut because of the texture of his hair. I ended up buzzing it when he was under two just because he'd had so many bad haircuts. His hair is wiry and trying to grow it long made it look like a bad 70's wig, lol. The texture has chilled out a bit lately, so we've had just a normal little boy haircut rather than a buzz. Hopefully we'll be able to do the surfer shag with ds 3.


----------



## mommy2cias (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm not sure if I've shared these already, but here is my little long haired cutie. http://photobucket.com/albums/v11/mommy2cias/
These were taken about 3 days ago. He spent the weekend w/my IL's and they kept saying that the people at the resturaunts kept calling him a girl and that if we'd cut his hair, they wouldn't do it anymore. I said "we could put a hat on him that said 'I'm a boy!' and they would still call him a girl".

DH and I love his hair.. We don't want to cut it. It's finally long enough to be managable and not stick up all the time..


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

My son (3) has longish hair. It would have been longer but I did a slight trim a couple of weeks ago. He has sensory issues so normally he won't let anyone come near him with scissors. He has his hair cut once in a kids salon and he was traumatized by it. My mother had insisted on getting his hair cut. She is a 'know it all' and kept saying "he'll be fine...he'll think it's fun". I kinda went along with her just to prove my point. At least this way, no questions me anymore about not cutting ds's hair. LOL.

I love long hair on boys (and men).

What I really love is when ds's hair is freshly washed...His hair curls and he looks adorable!

Peace,
Liz


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

I think it all depends on the boy.
My ds1 was a very pretty baby, called a girl too many times to count. I had his hair cut in a sweet little boy's cut 1X and then it was growing out again. It was just off the ears and neck, combed to the side -- darling. Someone saw him in a boy's swimsuit age 2 1/2 and said what a sweet little girl -- I had it, I blew up. That night I shaved his head.
My dh has a military cut, having been in the military. He also is balding so he likes it short. So, ds1 has a cut like dad since age 2 1/2.
I sort of regret doing it b/c his hair has become thicker and there is no way he could wear that hair long, it's too thick and has a bit of a wave to it.
Now Ds2 had no hair for a long time, it started to grow. I did have it trimmed 3X (me, a barber, and my hair stylist) no one like it, except me. I don't know what it is that they want or expect. My dh was like boys don't have bangs. Well, he got lice (they all did) this summer and my dh shaved his head. Poor boy looked like a holocust victim (it was the Celiac Disease effect). His hair is growing back now. It needs to be trimmed off his ears and shaped for continued growing for my taste. My ds2 will not be a shaved headed boy, he doesn't look good that way. To me he needs his hair to look sweet b/c he is a holy terror!!!







With a shaved head he looks like the meany bully, not my sweet little boy.
I don't necessarily like long hair, I think a boy should look like a boy. But that interpretation is individual and quite frankly people should mind their own business about what you do or don't do with your kids hair.
My aunt told me my dd needed a hair cut







: -- so it isn't just boys!!!


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

i don't get that part about a boy should look like a boy. why does a boy not look like a boy if he has long hair? what about men with long hair?

it's that weird hair thing. i saw a beautiful woman with glorious spiral curled hair down to her butt. i pointed her out to my mom, whose only comment was that she was too old to have hair that long (it was mostly gray). ~furrows brow~

what is it about certain standards for hair and gender and age??

pamela


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

i don't get that part about a boy should look like a boy. why does a boy not look like a boy if he has long hair? what about men with long hair?

it's that weird hair thing. i saw a beautiful woman with glorious spiral curled hair down to her butt. i pointed her out to my mom, whose only comment was that she was too old to have hair that long (it was mostly gray). ~furrows brow~

what is it about certain standards for hair and gender and age??

pamela


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, I got a quick pic of ds yesterday. You can't really tell the length of it but you can get an idea of the curls. After his hair is freshly washed, however, his curls are everywhere and looks super cute.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lizcio...e2.jpg&.src=ph

Liz


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say I get comments too, and I promptly ignore them. Our DS # 2 has pretty long hair....it has so many beautiful curls in it....I refuse to cut it....I keep his bangs trimmed a little so he can see, but that's it for now. I always hear....he looks like such a raga muffin (sp?), or you really need to cut his hair, why is it so long, or he looks like a girl and on and on.....whatever.







:


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

I cut DS 3.5 yo's hair 3 or 4x a year. It is curly - and gets pretty crazy before I cut it. He is always getting mistaken for a girl (usually by elderly people) . . . which is ridiculous as he is clearly all boy and dressed very boy like. Ignore 'em! I love the long haird little ones!


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren*
I always hear....he looks like such a raga muffin (sp?),









: My mother is the only one I've ever heard use that term before! Sorry . .. .I'm lol on that one! "Ragamuffin"! Are you in the midwest somewhere? That is where my mom is that's why I ask.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom*







: My mother is the only one I've ever heard use that term before! Sorry . .. .I'm lol on that one! "Ragamuffin"! Are you in the midwest somewhere? That is where my mom is that's why I ask.









: I use that term.


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*







: I use that term.









Sorry. I don't know why its funny to me . . .


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

__
https://flic.kr/p/54488493


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Oh my goodness, TripMom! Those beautiful curls! What are gorgeous little one!


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Golden*
Oh my goodness, TripMom! Those beautiful curls! What are gorgeous little one!

Thanks Golden! I'm a proud mama for sure!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom*







Sorry. I don't know why its funny to me . . .









Just to clarify... I was joking around. Obviously not very well.


----------



## Moochie Mamma (Jan 23, 2006)

I had to respond to this one. My son has long hair (past shoulder length in back, in his eyes in front, way past his earlobes on the sides) and I love it! He just had a trim last week and he cried buckets because he said she cut too much (not even 1/2 inch!). He is sooo into being a "cool dude", surfer, skater, etc. My mom just came for a visit and her first comment when seeing him (out of his hearing range) was about his hair. "Ughh that hair!" with a yuck look on her face. My response: "he just had it trimmed and I love it". She didn't like that too much- but then again she's not the one who has to brush it or live with it. I tell her- it's his head, he can have it any way he wants- if he wants it purple and orange striped when he's 15 so be it.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom*

__
https://flic.kr/p/54488493

Holy Moley, what a cutie!

And I think your dh looks like Tim Robbins.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I have a ragamuffin, too. I call him that all the time! LOL!

Here's some pics of my long-haired love. Its funny, his hair looks pretty good in these pics - he's usually walking around with a bird's nest in the back of his head.







These pics are a bit old, his hair is a little longer now. We hope that someday his brother will grow some hair. : )

I hope this works:

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...=9ActWrVo1bMeY


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

sad to say ...dp took ds3 to get his first "trim" this morning. I guess we should have talked more about the word "trim"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://chicagrl72.shutterfly.com/act...21b334b6afa42b

i hope you can see these pics !


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...=9ActWrVo1bMeY


Awesome pics ! what cuties ! i just posted pics . i no longer have a rag a muffin. i am bummed but it IS just hair. it has already started growing back....

i guess it is cool that the first hair cut was quite dramatic . i just was not ready for it yet







i hope we will agree to let him wear his hair a little longer from now on


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaGjr*
i am bummed but it IS just hair. it has already started growing back....


Just keep reminding yourself of this! LOL! I get a little panicky when I take ds to get his hair cut - worried that the stylist will cut too much off! Isn't that silly? Why do we have such an attachment to hair?









The funny thing is that, in the past, I have cut my hair really, really short. I've even that of shaving it off. Its growing out now, but with Spring here, I'm getting the itch to cut if off again.


----------



## sunrise3 (Mar 11, 2006)

Another mom here to a boy with longish hair. He's growing it out now. We asked him how he wanted his hair, and he said he likes it long so he can play with it. He loved to play with my hair when he was younger, and now will twist his own hair when he's falling asleep.


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

My younger boy has chin-lengthed hair. We kept it mostly because he has such nice hair. Most of the time it looks like somebody just spent a whole morning styling it to perfection. It's shiney, bouncy, silky soft, curves exactly the right way and never tangles. People think he'a a girl all the time and we take that as compliments. We'll cut it when he asks. I might be sad about it but it is his hair. Who knows, maybe he'd want to look cool and keep it.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

I'm having the opposite problem over here. DS is looking rather "ragamuffin" these days. He has a constant rats nest on the back of his head and won't let me come near him with a comb. His hair is so dear and really suits him, but there are days when it really looks ratty... any suggestions? Detanglers? Do they work? Anyone else have a long haired/comb phobic boy?

TIA.









THe best,
Em


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Embee*
I'm having the opposite problem over here. DS is looking rather "ragamuffin" these days. He has a constant rats nest on the back of his head and won't let me come near him with a comb. His hair is so dear and really suits him, but there are days when it really looks ratty... any suggestions? Detanglers? Do they work? Anyone else have a long haired/comb phobic boy?

TIA.









THe best,
Em


Yes! A couple weeks ago, I dared to consider cutting ds' hair for this reason. He seems to go in and out of the don't-you-come-near-me-with-that-brush phase. Honestly, ds loves his hair and when I explained that we need to keep it combed so that is didn't get matted and end up needing to cut the tangles out, he was okay with occassional brushing. I admit, though, he has thin hair so its usually a quick fix. We've never used detanglers. I do schedule somewhat regular visits to our hair dresser though - she gives him a little trim but more importantly, he lets her wash and comb his hair with no fuss!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripMom*







: My mother is the only one I've ever heard use that term before! Sorry . .. .I'm lol on that one! "Ragamuffin"! Are you in the midwest somewhere? That is where my mom is that's why I ask.

I live in Texas now, but yes...born in Wisconsin.


----------

